# 8 String pickup rings



## teqnick (Jun 15, 2010)

I ordered a set of 8 string bkp's for my RG2228 Prestige, and i'm looking to see where most people get their pickup rings! I would rather not have to drill holes in the body and just use the routes that are already there.


----------



## Rusti (Jun 15, 2010)

i make my pu rings with wood


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 15, 2010)

Pickup Rings

This is exactly what you need.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 15, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Pickup Rings
> 
> This is exactly what you need.



This is the best readily available option although it would involve drilling holes which he doesn't want to do. It would be awesome if someone made a trim ring that just had two holes so it would install directly into the EMG holes and just fill the space around the pickup for a clean look. Basically the same idea as the EMG covers over passives but more of a frame instead of a cover.


----------



## darren (Jun 15, 2010)

The problem is, the rings need to be secured to the body, AND allow for adjusting the pickup height. You can't do both with just two screws.


----------



## teqnick (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't seem to understand. Once they're at a set height, is it really necessary to have the extra holes? I kinda just want them to be "frames" as WMU said. Anyone have any ideas about that?


----------



## rockerjeff (Jun 16, 2010)

You can order just the frames from the same website mentioned earlier. They are called EMG 808 and Series 40 & 45 Bass pickup rings.


----------



## teqnick (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Jeff, but i'm still unsure if those will work without there having to be routing into the body. I'll take a better look at the guitar later and see


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 16, 2010)

darren said:


> The problem is, the rings need to be secured to the body, AND allow for adjusting the pickup height. You can't do both with just two screws.



Well we can still be using a direct mount pickup and then have something that looks like a super thick hard plastic oval that slips over and around the pickups to fill the extra space around in the cavity. Not something that holds the pickup but rather frames it for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## teqnick (Jun 16, 2010)

Exactly what i was thinking. As long as it fills the extra space and doesnt have to be drilled onto the surface of the guitar, I'm set. Can you verify?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 16, 2010)

In case you should decide you can drill, here is one of our guys who did this with a Schecter, and what I'll be doing to my Schecter.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...9075-pics-of-a-schecter-c8-with-passives.html


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 16, 2010)

those 8-string PU rings for EMG routes just look too massive for me. can't get into the look. i've seen something sleeker somewhere on an RG2228, but it looked like it was self-made.


----------



## teqnick (Jun 16, 2010)

I asked bucketbot, who was going to get the same sort of cavity frame made. He said he's in the process of it and the guys over at fretsonthenet.com are doing it for him. As soon as i get any updates or pics, i'll put it up here. Even better, i'll have him post them in here


----------

